

A Keyboard with No Marks - gautamgupta
http://gaut.am/a-keyboard-with-no-marks/

======
thwarted
This has been out for a while. Two are the Happy Hacking Keyboards[1] and Das
Keyboard[2], which are available with blank keytops.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Hacking_Keyboard>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Keyboard>

~~~
stephengillie
Or go the DIY route and paint over or sand off the letters on your $5 keyboard
:D

